# picking not hunting



## notsayn (Apr 28, 2013)

when you get into a flush of morels it can really take some time to pick them 5-12 whent to the spot ive been finding them and realized that im not really traveling any great distances but burning up to 3hrs picking steady found 90 sunday afternoon now on to a new area and the hunting starts again, never expect to slam em like that every day .the hunt starts with an empty bag every day starting to find some stem rot and some floppers not many still lots of pure white and fresh dont like to hear anything about 80 degree weather love the cool spells.


----------



## moreldawg (Feb 21, 2013)

Where u located n Indiana. Bout over n s. in. Ready to head north n


----------



## morelseeker (Oct 16, 2012)

Went to Martinsville,In. this weekend, it seems at the end there.


----------

